# Männliche/weibliche Fische von aussen unterscheiden



## fishermain (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte hier mal eine Frage in die Runde stellen, die mich seit meiner Angelausbildung vor einigen Jahren immer wieder beschäftigt. Mein Angelausbilder meinte damals, dass er männliche und weibliche Fische verschiedenster Arten äusserlich sofort unterscheiden könne. Er habe also einen Blick dafür, ob es sich beispielsweise um einen männlichen oder weiblichen Hecht usw. handele. (Leider kamen wir damals nicht dazu näher zu besprechen, wie er das macht.)

Mich würde nun interessieren, ob der ein oder andere von Euch vielleicht ähnliche "Fähigkeiten" hat bzw. ob Ihr vielleicht "Merkmale" oder Ähnliches benennen könnt, an denen man (sehr sicher) bereits bei Inaugenscheinnahme eines Fisches eine zuverlässige Aussage darüber machen kann, ob es sich um einen Milchner oder Rogner handelt?

Besonders würde mich das die Raubfischarten betreffend interessieren (also Wels, Zander, Hecht, Barsch, Rapfen, Aal etc.), aber auch die Friedfischarten wären natürlich diesbezüglich interessant.

Ich dachte also, ich starte hier einfach mal einen Aufruf:
Wer weiss was dazu oder kann vielleicht Kenntnisse oder eine Beobachtung aus seiner Angelpraxis beisteuern? Vielleicht lässt sich auf diese Weise das "Rätsel" der äusserlichen Unterscheidung von männlichen / weiblichen Fischen etwas besser entschlüsseln.

Grüsse und "Petri" in die Runde #h
fishermain


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Männliche/weibliche Fische von aussen unterscheiden*

Moin!
Leider kann ich diese Frage nicht insgesamt beantworten, aber ein bisschen weiß ich. Die Rogner(weibchen) haben am After, wenn Laichzeit ist eine kleine öffnung. Das kann man gut betrachten. Beim Aal z.b. glaube ich nicht das man dies schon im Süßwasser sehen kann. Erst später. 
Sicherlich gibt es hier noch experten die dir die Frage genauer beantworten können, dennoch hoffe ich das ich dir ein bisschen geholfen habe.

gruß


----------



## Nobbi 78 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Männliche/weibliche Fische von aussen unterscheiden*

Hallo, ich hab hier was  zur Geschlechterunterscheidung vom Hecht gefunden.
http://www.deutscherhechtangler-club.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=34&Itemid=43


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Männliche/weibliche Fische von aussen unterscheiden*

Hey,

an meine Lehrstunden vor der Fischereischeinprüfung kann ich mich noch gut erinnert. 
Der "Lehrer" hat damals gesagt, dass man manche Fische anhand der Bauchflossengröße andere wieder anhand der Brustflossengröße unterscheiden kann.
Aber bei welcher Fischart das jetzt war, weiß nicht leider nicht mehr.
Ist in BW glaube ich sogar in den Prüfungsfragen drin...|kopfkrat


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Männliche/weibliche Fische von aussen unterscheiden*

Bei der Schleie ist dies so,Rogner kleine Bauchfloßen,Milchner große!
Hätest du mal besser im Kurs aufgepasst,aber bei denen ist dies auch am einfachsten.

Taxidermist


----------



## Locke4865 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Männliche/weibliche Fische von aussen unterscheiden*

Bei der Schleie ist es verhältnismäßig einfach
Männchen 
Bauchflosse größer und reicht bis hinter den Ansatz der Afterflosse 
noch eindeutiger ist der 2.Hartstahl der Bauchflosse 
den gibts bei Weibchen nicht


----------



## OliverH86 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Männliche/weibliche Fische von aussen unterscheiden*

Da gäbs auch noch die Äsche bei der man das Geschlecht an der Größe der Rückenflosse erkennt.

Milchner=lange Fahne
Rogner=kürzere Fahne


----------



## fishermain (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Männliche/weibliche Fische von aussen unterscheiden*

Schon mal vielen Dank allen soweit für ihre Beiträge!

Stimmt, Schleie und Äsche lassen sich sehr gut anhand der beschriebenen Merkmale unterscheiden.

"Er" (der Angel-Lehrer) meinte aber tatsächlich bei den allermeisten Fischarten eine äusserliche Unterscheidung treffen zu können, was wohl eine gewisse "Kunstfertigkeit" bedeutet.

@Nobbi 78:
Das mit der Afteröffnung beim Hecht (Dein Link!) ist ein sehr interessanter Hinweis, vielen Dank. Ich werde das mal zukünftig genauer beobachten. Sowas in der Art könnte es sein, das es ermöglicht Milchner und Rogner bereits dem äusseren Anschein nach "treffsicher" zu unterscheiden.
(Mir war jetzt nicht mal so wirklich bewusst, dass die offenbar 2 Öffnungen dicht beieinander haben (Vermutlich Geschlechtsöffnung bzw. Harnröhre und Darmausgang.). Dabei finde ich es natürlich einleuchtend, dass die "Legeröhre" beim Rogner allgemein etwas voluminöser bzw. kräftiger ausfallen könnte.)

Also, wie gesagt, vielen Dank schon einmal allen für ihre Beiträge und ich hoffe, es kommt vielleicht noch der ein oder andere "Tip" hinzu.

Grüsse #h


----------



## HellFishAngler (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Männliche/weibliche Fische von aussen unterscheiden*

Hallo!
Kann mir einer sagen wie das bei einer Forelle gehen soll?


----------

